# GRP paint match



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello folks. I was wondering if anybody has done any minor touch-ups to Rapido's white gel coat and if so what colour code white paint did they use. How successful was the repair


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

There are two ways. First you could try and get the paint code from Rapido then ask your local paint factors to mix you a small tin, or failing that take a small painted part to them and they can scan it. I took my toilet access flap and they matched it perfectly.

Regards John.


----------



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

capitanjohn said:


> There are two ways. First you could try and get the paint code from Rapido then ask your local paint factors to mix you a small tin, or failing that take a small painted part to them and they can scan it. I took my toilet access flap and they matched it perfectly.
> 
> Regards John.


Thanks for the suggestions John. Brownhills quote Fiat Bianco White but like your idea of taking a part that has weathered and getting a colour scan match made up from that

Regards, Jim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mystro

Take a part that has weathered, but ask for a paint match that will weather to the same colour.

Good trick if they can do it I know, but I had a job done and it matched perfectly - until the new paint faded!!

Hope this helps.

_(P.S. How long before someone tells me I can't spell Mystro?)   _


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are several shade variations on Fiat Bianco so you'll need to take a sample in order to get the correct shade variation.

I think got some in the shed if you're passing? :roll:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Mystro
> _(P.S. How long before someone tells me I can't spell Mystro?)   _


Or Myford! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We know what we are on about, eh Rob!  

I shall ignore your insult and turn the other cheek. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I shall ignore your insult and turn the other cheek. :lol: :lol: :lol:


NOT THAT CHEEK, you have one of the damned moderators deleting you.


----------

